# My first swirl



## Hellraizer (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry Mods if this is not in the right place.
After seeing this http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a43...t=swirling.flv
I had to try it So here are my attemptsat a swirl. Of course I am not dumb enough to try this on a guitar body.......yet........ so I used some wooden planks for my first trial. To my surprise it actually turned out very well.

Not really sure exactly what paint to use. Since I'm just experimenting I just used cheap model paint (Laquer)











At first I think I poured the paint from too high because some of it went to the bottom. 






Then I figured out too pour it slower and closer to the water.
I mixed the colors together with a paint stick like shown in the video.


Here is my first dip. Looks like 






I think I added to much paint because I had a very hard time wiping the extra paint aside which is my the paint bled so much. 






But here is my second dip.........much much better 






Wow  it looks way better. I was actually kinda impressed.

Here are the two side by side.










I thought about clearing the good one just for shit and giggles. 
So what do you guys think. Take it easy on me its my first attempt at swirling anything much less painting anything more than a wall in my house.


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 14, 2007)

The second one looks great! Give yourself some more time to get it down just right and it'll be awesome.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow man! That red and black looks awesome. I'm inspired (to let chris and steve swirl one of mine for me.)


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 14, 2007)

That looks awesome! I can see you doing some amazing swirls in the future, as with everything is just practice and its obviously not going to take you long at all.


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2007)

That came out great dude!


----------



## skinhead (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice man! I like it, the second it's badass!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 14, 2007)

I responded to this thread about an hour ago and am still thinking about colour combinations for swirls lol

Pretty much anything goes with black, I think a lime green and black swirl or cyan and black swirl would look awesome.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 14, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> I think a lime green and black swirl or cyan and black swirl would look awesome.



Cyan+black it's kickass. And fluopink+black it's amazing too. You can put some red with pearls and black too.


----------



## Hellraizer (Apr 14, 2007)

I may try three colors tommorrow


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks good! Urethane paint is what you want to use, and ad some borax to the water.


----------



## Hellraizer (Apr 14, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Looks good! Urethane paint is what you want to use, and ad some borax to the water.



yea i was just kinda messin around, thanx for the tips I'll try that next time


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 14, 2007)

Might try it with my RG7321 .
Great job man on the second one realy got the hang of it quick !!


----------



## Carrion (Apr 14, 2007)

Has anybody ever tried using a thin layer of paint or a transparent paint swirl over a flamed or quilted maple top?

Or is that even possible?


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (Apr 14, 2007)

I've tried every kind of Urethane there is, PPG, House of Kolor, Sikkens, Dupont, Nason, BASF, and have yet to find one that will stick....I've tried it reduced, unreduced, borax, no borax, etc....I tried polyester, with no luck, polyurethane, lacquer, etc etc. I've done probably 100 test dips experimenting with different types of paint, viscosities, reducers, borax, etc and the ONLY thing I have found that will work and give good reults is enamel.

Popsyche, what kind of Urethane have you found that works?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 14, 2007)

killer man, i'm impressed, just keep at it and you'll get a bad ass swirl , if that was your first try, imagine your 10th, or 20th, black and red is my favorite color combo too, what are you planning to clear coat with, that was always my down fall in guitar painting, i have no idea what clear coat to use


----------



## Hellraizer (Apr 15, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> killer man, i'm impressed, just keep at it and you'll get a bad ass swirl , if that was your first try, imagine your 10th, or 20th, black and red is my favorite color combo too, what are you planning to clear coat with, that was always my down fall in guitar painting, i have no idea what clear coat to use



not too sure probably just a rattle can until I am comfortable with what im doing.


----------

